# Building muscle?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

How do u get big not a bodybuilder but like










if youre mentally/ physically weak?


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

well first of all... he IS a bodybuilder.. and he uses steroids. Rappers now have a prerequisite to lift weights because who would look up to them if they don't look as macho as NBA players? 

U can do it without steroids but it'll take a long time, unless you're genetically gifted. But its possible and its achievable. You will need to gain some weight first to gain the muscle. So expect to get alittle bit more fat. 

U can read up on bodybuilding...

it gets easier when it becomes a habit. Consistency is the key.. But u need to do it even when motivation wanes. Thats the hard part. Its easy to give up and stop totally. Slow and consistent does make progress. Lucky if you don't mind putting on the extra weight and if ur genetics are good. But anyone from weak can become strong. 

Mentally is something else though... If u have already a stressful life, it can be difficult. But if u have extra free time and enough sleep, it can be easier..


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

With a lot of time, hard work, and dedication. Nelly, he most likely uses steroids though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh ok, Ive always had trouble with physical strength i shake easily when I exert myself so.


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Steroids are the only way to go man, especially if you are 27. Most likely Nelly uses steroids but it could possibly just be his black genetics.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

well i disagree with steroids being the only way to go. u wont look like Nelly, but you can make a lot of progress at 27. im not an expert of course, but some people make great progress even at their 50's without steriods. i mean if u wanna look like THAT... it will take years and years.


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

dyingtolive said:


> well i disagree with steroids being the only way to go. u wont look like Nelly, but you can make a lot of progress at 27. im not an expert of course, but some people make great progress even at their 50's without steriods. i mean if u wanna look like THAT... it will take years and years.


Yeah I wasn't serious about op taking steroids. But yeah maybe op can look like Nelly in 10 years if he works out 5 times a week and follows a perfect diet. BTW the majority of those 50 year olds you see in the gym are on steroids. No one wants to admit to taking steroids. Realistically you can gain about 5-10 pounds of muscle a year naturally.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the responses....


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Thanks for the responses....


Op you should check out bodybuilding.com, there is a lot of good information on there. Maybe look into getting a pre workout like 1 more rep or jack3d, they will definitely give you some motivation to workout.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Used to mess around in the gym for half a year, and made no progress. Until I started asking for advice from my physiotherapist and a few coaches at my gym. I've only been following a serious scedule for a few months, and i'm already noticing the results. Definitly worth the time I spent in the gym.

As for your shaking problem, I think it's rather normal when starting to work out, because your muscles aren't used to such strain yet. Also, be sure to give your muscles a break from working out of at least 24 to 48 hours. I know a few people who hit the gym every day, and they just aren't getting anymore pumped. Your muscles need to be able to recover from the "tearing" in the fibers that is caused by your workouts


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Thanks for the responses....


There is no point in taking steroids util you have began to make some progress. The first thing you need are weights. You also need to eat well. By that I mean healthily. If your muscles have all the nutrients they need they will respond better. You need to eat lots of protein but I imagine that is obvious, but what you don't really need are all those stupid proteins shakes. You can buy bulk protein powder much cheaper than the branded crap.

What training have you done in the past? If you are skinny and have done no or very little training it may be worth your while doing some pilates first. If you have even slight postural defects they can be amplified with weight lifting. It is also a good idea to start of with low weight high rep. Doing maybe 2 sets of 30 on each exercise is a good place to start. After a while you can go up to 3 sets of ten. You will probably find 3 x 10 is fine for your needs but some muscles may require more intensity like 4 x 5. You will need to do chin ups and dead lifts if you want to make any real progress, IMO.

With sufficient protein you will probably make good progress despite being 27. Steroids are only required if you have trouble making progress but they are not a wonder pill. They don't do too much if you are not eating and training properly and they do have very bad side effects in the long run so they should not be abused.

There are some supplements that are helpful.


HMB - helps prevent muscle beak down during training
ALCar - good for endurance
Amantadine - this stuffs awesome, pumps the muscles up ready for training and completely got rid of my fibromyalgia. Spensive tho
Creatine - is only necessary when you are doing very intens lifting ie 5 x 4

Also, Nelly isn't really that big and you wouldn't need roids to get that big. If you don't want to be even as big as that then roids are probably not necessary at all. There are lots of good kung fu exercises that you can do to build strength that would be helpful when lifting and pilates is good for keeping everything in the right position. It is difficult to work your shoulders properly if they are rounded for example. I know from experience and I also know how painful it can be when you make things worse by lifting weights when your posture is off. I also know how much nicer it is to work your shoulders when they are in the correct alignment.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Hit the gym 4-5 times a week..
Stick with it for years, that's all.


or steroids while working out.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

First ya need a nuritionist then a cook then a trainer then your set.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> How do u get big not a bodybuilder but like if youre mentally/ physically weak?


Genetics, lifting weights and eating right. If you don't have the genetics, you can still get more muscular/stronger but within your genetic potential. Very few people can look as big and yet ripped/proportional as that guy.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

First get a book with a workout routine like The Book of Muscle is good for beginners and has a one and a half year plan in it.

While following your plan be sure to take in 1-2 grams of protein per pound of body weight. It can be tough but having a protein shake a couple times a day gets in about 40-50g, the rest can be had through food.

Half an hour before and immediately after each workout have a protein shake. This part's essential to replenish the muscles.

If you want to be cut as well follow this plan but also limit your carbs to 20g a day.

That's really all there is to it.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

DrewDrewson said:


> First get a book with a workout routine like The Book of Muscle is good for beginners and has a one and a half year plan in it.
> 
> While following your plan be sure to take in 1-2 grams of protein per pound of body weight. It can be tough but having a protein shake a couple times a day gets in about 40-50g, the rest can be had through food.
> 
> ...


 20 grams of carbs whaaaaaat? dude you cannot build muscle with that amount of carbs. all of the glycogen in the muscle would be sucked dry.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

you can build muscle with that little carbs. He might not get huge but he could definitely get bigger. The low carbs is if he wants to be cut and not just big. When I used to carb up during my workouts I noticed fat starting to accumulate on my abs. So I cut the carbs out during workouts and was able to regain definition and didn't lose any mass. My goal was never to get huge though. If that's his plan then he might have to take a different approach but I think he said he didn't want to get huge, just build up a little mass.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't really have an answer... but it's not easy. It won't happen overnight. You will most likely need to make some lifestyle changes and keep at it.

However... don't ever tell yourself you are mentally/physically weak. You are not! We all start somewhere. Sometimes I am shocked when people tell me how strong I am or how I need to compete, or are asking me what I am training for... I had a guy try to recruit me on a team once, and I was clueless but other people do not see yourself the way you see yourself. You are not weak mentally and you CAN improve your body physically.

This woman didn't start "seriously training" until she was 71. Now she is an inspiration to others. There are countless examples of men doing the same.
http://thedailywh.at/2012/06/11/ins...mpaign=Feed:+feedburner/oicv+(The+Daily+What)


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

DrewDrewson said:


> you can build muscle with that little carbs. He might not get huge but he could definitely get bigger. The low carbs is if he wants to be cut and not just big. When I used to carb up during my workouts I noticed fat starting to accumulate on my abs. So I cut the carbs out during workouts and was able to regain definition and didn't lose any mass. My goal was never to get huge though. If that's his plan then he might have to take a different approach but I think he said he didn't want to get huge, just build up a little mass.


hmm leaving carbs out for me anyway is good just for cutting. and even so 20 carbs is just too low. if someone just eats 20 grams of carbs a day they will lose strength. lost of strength in a long period of time=muscle lost. carbs is essential and crucial in order to build muscle or at least preserve as much muscle as possible. also it depends the person some people don't need much carbs to build muscle. eg. overweight people. but if your a regular joe and limit your carbs you'll end up just skinny with abs.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Without carbs he'd be exhausted within three sessions. 

Eat big - Sleep well - Lift heavy - Rest often
/easy.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

it's all about nutrition , workout is easy to figure out or to make a schedule but 
the right amount of food is the most important thing that many dont fully understand.
even i don't understand it well.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

several years of properly consistently working out + good diet + decent genetics


----------



## htbmuscles (Dec 1, 2015)

Persistence is key here, also if you have someone else to train with that alone will drive up motivation. However that's not enough, you need a good and simple program to follow, one which will not wear you out.
good luck


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Take proper nutrient food and workout consistently.. You will get a nice muscular body by a lot of dedication and hard work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's really hard work. Nutrition is really important. One thing you will need to do is cut ALL unnecessary sugar out of your diet. No candy, so soda, and no sugary drinks. Drink water only. Eat lots of protein rich food and stay away from carbs as much as you can. High protein/low carb diets are the best when it comes to men losing body fat and gaining muscle.

You should buy a case of muscle milk or something similar and drink one in the morning and another during the day.

Then you need a good and intense workout routine and allow yourself time to recover. Don't pound weights everyday. Your muscles grow during recovery.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's really hard work. Nutrition is really important. One thing you will need to do is cut ALL unnecessary sugar out of your diet. No candy, so soda, and no sugary drinks. Drink water only. Eat lots of protein rich food and stay away from carbs as much as you can. High protein/low carb diets are the best when it comes to men losing body fat and gaining muscle.
> 
> You should buy a case of muscle milk or something similar and drink one in the morning and another during the day.
> 
> Then you need a good and intense workout routine and allow yourself time to recover. Don't pound weights everyday. Your muscles grow during recovery.


Muscle milk has a high sodium and fat content. It's a processed drink which has a whole bunch of chemicals in it that keep it fresh.
If you drink 2 shakes a day thats about 30G just on that. Not considering you are eating a lot of protein which has also has fat content.

To me, for building muscle, it really depends on your current physique and metabolism when it comes to choosing your nutrition plan. Its not as easy as eating a certain way, consuming lots of protein, and lifting heavy.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Do your homework first then get a personal trainer to get started. Because there is so much to learn, and it's so easy to waste your time and only get minimal results

That's what happened with me. I worked out hard for years, lost some weight, gained some muscle. But not very much - because I was doing it wrong.

Have someone who knows what to do show you, step by step until it becomes habit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want lean muscle.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

If your lifting naturally, then you have no need to worry about looking like a bodybuilder. It takes ****ing years to gain even small amounts of muscle as an ectomorph such as myself, so I'm going to start using steroids from next week onwards. I am 6'0" 175lbs and want to reach 200lbs asap.


----------



## AngelaNicholson (Dec 7, 2015)

You will get lean muscle and body by proper diet and workouts.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

perseverance and patience. .... you're not gonna get big change in months.... and its why a lot of people quit gyms or routines..... because they thought they'd see muscle after 3 months lol....it takes dozens and dozens of months. If your lean to begin with and not having to lose a lit of fat from being overweight first... this will help a bit.


----------



## christophermus (Dec 8, 2015)

you indicated that you were physically and mentally weak. 

you need to know that if you want to get the kind of body from the picture, you will need to train hard, be dedicated and pay attention to your diet. 

If you feel you can focus and consistently train and plan workout sessions, then mostly anything is within reach. 

of course it also depends on your body to start with. if your starting level is very low, then it will definitely take more time to get your dream body.


----------



## salsolza (Dec 9, 2015)

*Committment to the cause*

I'm fortunate to overcome this issue with hard work and being committed. There were a few issues that I had to deal with.

1. My diet had to be changed, carbs had to be incorporated into the diet and proper eating as well. If you put junk into your body, guess what, it looks like junk. This is most peoples problem.

2. Exorcising properly is also a key component. You need to have a system that works for you when exercising, I suggest seeking out a good personal trainer to help you develop a program.

3. You absolutely have to build muscle. Building muscle is a technique that may take a little while to perfect but once you have a system your results will start to show. 

4. Attitude is also important. Positive vibes make positive energy. You can't succeed in anything without the right mindset. 

I had a problem finding the right system until a friend turned me on to a website where you can download a FREE handbook that helps you develop that system. That's right a free handbook, something you don't see too often anymore.

The site is http://www.buildmusclenowandfast.com.

Check it out and start building muscle now and fast and everything else will fall into place.

I hope this site benefits you like it did me.:smile2:


----------

